# Software for Peg Board ?



## SADanTheMan210 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello All, as you can see I am very new to this whole internet thing but wanted to go someplace where sawdust is made and loved so this is where I ahve found to be jsut that.

After reading several conversations throughout and even searching a bit for any information on this subject I have not found anything that makes sense to me. So I figured that I'm sure there are several people out there who might have an idea of what I'm talking about and if not MAYBE even a name or somethign for me.

The basics is I'm looking for some sort of program to use with a peg board (or any other layout) that can be used for placing tools. Yes, I know it's kinda " out there " and might even be a BIG waste of time, but I want to see if there is anything like this out there or something that MIGHT be able to do the trick.

I have a few tools and a small workbench and want to try a few different ideas, but DO NOT really want to pet it up place them up then take it down and have to start all over.

Any ideas ?

Thank you,


Dan


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am having a hard time understand you question. I think you are asking for a computer program that would tell you how to optimize the tool layout on a undefined piece of peg board that is fastened to a wall.

I cannot imagine that such a thing would exist. It is just too easy to arrange the tools any way that best fits the space and tools that you have.

George


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Shadow Board*

It's called a Shadow Board. We use them in our shop so the "Button Pushers" can put the tools back where they found them. The tools are placed on the pegboard and then a pen or marker is used to draw an outline around the tool while it's hanging on the hooks. HHHMMM I think I need this at home so the wife will put my tools back where she found them,.....

OOPPS I digress....

There is no software available that I know of. Take a sheet of paper and sketch it out yourself. It will cause you to think about the layout of the pegboard and what tools you really need to have on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkidaho (Jul 6, 2010)

You could use some grid paper and make some smaller scale cut-outs of your tools and lay them out on another grid that would be scaled to the size of your peg-board. That would allow you to move the pieces around and see what you are looking for maybe?


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

If you haven't hung the pegboard yet how about laying it flat on the ground and then just lay the tools out on top of it. It would be real easy to move them around and see how it looks.

Once you get a nice layout then try Texas Sawduster's suggestions of drawing around them so after you hang it you know where the tools go.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Efficiency is over-rated.

The most efficient storage, space-wise, will likely leave you with some small tools near the top where you can't reach them, and some large tools near the bottom where they're in the way. I'd recommend putting up the pegboard, then trying things out. The hooks and attachments are easy to move -- that's what they're designed for! -- and you can easily shift them around once you've got everything in place. Work with it for a few months, making small changes as you go, and you'll end up with a result you're much happier with. If you really want to pre-plan it, I'd second Texas Sawduster's recommendation of graph paper; just keep in mind how hard it will be to reach things at the top, and how much things at the bottom and in the middle will stick out!


----------

